# Slide 130 8.0 oder 8.0 SE



## lest (23. April 2014)

...angenommen die Farbe würde keine Rolle spielen, für welche Variante würdet ihr euch entscheiden?
Rock Shox Revelation/Monarch Fahrwerk oder Fox Float?

Konnte bisher keine vernünftigen Vergleiche (mit den 2014er Versionen) finden...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (23. April 2014)

RS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. April 2014)

+1 RS


----------



## Deleted 292679 (22. Mai 2014)

RS

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mackuser (24. Mai 2014)

Fox

Gesendet von meinem V3-E mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolverine56 (28. Mai 2014)

Rock Shox 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 292679 (28. Mai 2014)

RS und bei Bedarf später die MC tauschen, damit Upgrade von der RL zur RLT oder sogar RCT3 möglich. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mackuser (22. Februar 2015)

Fox


----------

